# Bad cat mom? Help



## Catlady97 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey! My cat got 2 kittens on sunday and Im really worried because she leaves them many times a day and they are just 4/5 days old! I thought she would bring most of her time with the kittens, and I have made a box for her but she moves them under my bed all the time and when I lay down blankets under there, she just moves further back! And sometimes she just lays there instead of laying with them.. she feeds them and cleans them but sometimes she just lays kind of on top of them and I have to move her.. I am so stressed because I feel like I have to check on them all the time and Im afraid that they are going to be cold when I sleep at night.. One night we had her upstairs and she took one kitten down to my room and layed with it so I had to go upstairs and bring the other kitten down.. and she also want to go outside all the time and it just worries me..

Right now she lays with them under my bed, on the floor. Is it going to be too Cold for them? I have heating on in my room. I just dont know what to do because she is going to move them anyways if I try to put her and the kittens somewhere else..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She does sound very restless, likely because she is no longer going outside and misses it. I think you're just going to have to go along with her, as she'll move the kitties where she wants anyway.....as long as the kittens stay together they provide heat to each other. She's looking after them adequately if you are noticing a _steady weight gain_ in each one, and that they are starting to progress.....opening their eyes, crawling more.. I think they will be OK, as long as you keep the kitties together as you're already doing.. And I would not let your momacat outside on her own, no matter how much she's begging to go out. You certainly don't want anything to happen with her (struck by car, attacked by a dog, etc.), because then you would have to hand feed the kittens yourself, as well as looking after momacat.


----------

